# what's going on here?



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I see these errors from time to time. This never happened before the upgrade to the latest software. It doesn't last for long, but happens for almost every action I try. A reload gets me to where I intended to go


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

I see your problem -- you're using a mac.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

JoeyJoJo said:


> I see your problem -- you're using a mac.


+1


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Getting the same thing, smeek, although my error is "cannot decode raw data," more often than not.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

Oh, and actually on track smeek, I'm not seeing any problems on safari or firefox on any of the macs.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

it usually only lasts a few minutes. Only on TC, too.


----------



## RobertBasil (Sep 8, 2004)

Jeff,

Here you go.

http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=3641899#3641899

P.S. Don't worry about the Mac haters, they are just jealous.


----------

